# Verify workers comp?



## ponderosatree (May 8, 2007)

Is there anyway to verify whether a company has workers comp without directly requesting a certificate from them? This would be in California BTW.


----------



## ASD (May 8, 2007)

typ their lic. # into the cslb site

yours looks like this


License Detail CALIFORNIA CONTRACTORS STATE LICENSE BOARD 
Contractor License # 657977 
D I S C L A I M E R
A license status check provides information taken from the CSLB license data base. Before relying on this information, you should be aware of the following limitations: 
CSLB complaint disclosure is restricted by law (B&P 7124.6). If this entity is subject to public complaint disclosure, a link for complaint disclosure will appear below. Click on the link or button to obtain complaint and/or legal action information. 
Per B&P 7071.17, only construction related civil judgments reported to the CSLB are disclosed. 
Arbitrations are not listed unless the contractor fails to comply with the terms of the arbitration. 
Due to workload, there may be relevant information that has not yet been entered onto the Board's license data base. 


Extract Date: 05/08/2007

* * * Business Information * * *
PONDEROSA TREE SERVICE
P O BOX 10053
BERKELEY, CA 94709
Business Phone Number: (510) 845-3644

Entity: Sole Ownership
Issue Date: 11/03/1992 Expire Date: 11/30/2008
* * * License Status * * *
This license is current and active. All information below should be reviewed.
* * * Classifications * * *
Class Description 
D49 TREE SERVICE 

* * * Bonding Information * * *
CONTRACTOR'S BOND: This license filed Contractor's Bond number 6001852 in the amount of $12,500 with the bonding company 
SURETY COMPANY OF THE PACIFIC.
Effective Date: 01/01/2007 

Contractor's Bonding History
* * * Workers Compensation Information * * *
This license has workers compensation insurance with the 
STATE COMPENSATION INSURANCE FUND
Policy Number: 529-0000566 Effective Date: 12/01/2002 Expire Date: 12/01/2007

Workers Compensation History


----------

